# Postfix main.cf wird bei Änderungen im Webinterface nicht bearbeitet



## mare (21. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,

Wenn ich im Webinterface in den Maileinstellungen z.b. die RBLs rausnehme oder einen Smarthost eintrage sehe ich beim starten der server.sh das die main.cf bearbeitet wird aber die rbl steht danach noch drin und der Smarthost wurde nicht eingetragen ?!
Version: 3.1.13


Kann das jemand nachvollziehen oder hab ich lokal was kaputt gemacht 

Danke


----------



## Till (21. Sep. 2018)

Habe mal schnell auf Ubuntu 18.04 mit ISPConfig 3.1.13 getestet und eintragen von smarthost geht. RBL habe ich nicht getestet, denke aber es hängt bei Dir beides zusammen.


----------



## Till (21. Sep. 2018)

Was gibt denn server.sh mit debug level an aus, wenn Du das änderst?


----------



## mare (21. Sep. 2018)

Ok, vielen Dank fürs Testen. 
Im Debuglog sieht man, dass das Postfix_server Plugin gestartet wird. Allerdinsg passiert dann das hier:
 mail_config->relayhost= versuch1.de------------old_ini_data->mail->relayhost= versuch1.de
in der mail_config solte versuch2.net stehen

Aber ich setzte erstmal schnell ein Vanilla ISPC auf und teste dort mal. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das durch das Update der Serversettings 2 data-log Jobs entstehen. Aber wie gesagt ich vergleiche das erstmal mit einer vanilla Version.


----------

